# Ruger sr9 or Glock 19



## PSYCHOFREAK3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright guys need some of you opinions here. I have held both guns, unfortunately I am unable to shoot both at this time. But for a 9mm I believe I have narrowed it down to one of these. What are you opinions? I know glock is proven reliability and the sr9 is new however ruger has a good rep. The ruger has had a recall giving it the same trigger as the glock but it also has a manual safety. What do you guys think for a first handgun used for home defense and target shooting. Not sure how much it will matter but I am a righty and my wife is a lefty if that has any bearing on the decision.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Between the two. I would have to say Glock 19.
Rugers are fine guns and I love there wheel guns but the material they use in their (poly) guns is not polymer persay. But some kind of fiberglass resin compound and it is like trying to shoot a Teflon coated grip for me. I can put (and have) a death grip on a Ruger and still can not keep it from slipping in my hands. Normal Poly pistols like Glock, XD, XDm, Wathers P99, etc I can shoot all day and not have a problem, and for that reason I vote Glock 19.
Let me recommend another gun. It is heavier than either listed because it is a metal frame gun. But it is a quality dependable pistol.
Bersa UC 9mm Pro/Firestorm Mini 9mm, they are the same pistol, made by Bersa. Firestorm is just a branded model for the US.
This is the Firestorm, the person that took the picture did not wipe it down very well before taking the picture.









Bersa Thunder UC 9 Pro, off the Eagle Imports web sight.








Note the trigger guard. They use to come with different grips but it looks like they have changed it so they are the same.
Same gun so much you can take any part off one and use it on the other. You should be able to find this pistol in the upper three hundreds or lower 4s


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't like Glocks and I own 2 SR9's. I like them very much.

Bersa is a good gun but not one the choices yet always presented and pictured as an option on this board. 

Good luck with your choice both guns are good shooters. I personally like the SR9 alot and can shoot it as well as most guys shoot what ever they own. I can't really say anything bad about the Glock except I don't like it.

RCG


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm, I've heard good things about both, I think either way you will be happy, maybe renting and shooting them one after the other will help your decision making?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I mention Bersas because many people are unaware of the Brand and might consider it if they knew about them. 

As it is a great product for a great price and it would work for this members intended purposes, I mention it where and when it seems applicable regardless of when or where posted.
I also post pictures because a picture is worth a thousand words.

Also the lower price affords the member more money left over for ammo or other additionals, lasers, lights etc.

In this economy it is worth the time to post another option if it saves the member a few hundred dollars.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually Freedom your post of the Bersa made me consider it as a future option... So thanks :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Also check out the Stoeger Cougar. This is a great gun for the money.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> I mention Bersas because many people are unaware of the Brand and might consider it if they knew about them.
> 
> As it is a great product for a great price and it would work for this members intended purposes, I mention it where and when it seems applicable regardless of when or where posted.
> I also post pictures because a picture is worth a thousand words.
> ...


Cool, actually that's what I thought. Sorry you got all bent up. It is nice of you to look out for other members finances and point out little or lesser known options. Thanks.

RCG


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cougartex said:


> Also check out the Stoeger Cougar. This is a great gun for the money.


Also true a very nice weapon indeed.

RCG


----------



## PSYCHOFREAK3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the options guys. I did a little reading on a ruger sr9 forum and I hear that there is an issue with the barrels peening. This seems to be pretty common based on what they were saying so it's making me lean a little more towards the glock. But I got my bonus check in today so hopefully I whould be the proud owner of something soon. Thanks again.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Colt Officer's model .45
Kimber Ultra CDP II
Detonics Combat Master


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 19

with out a doubt


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Pick the gun that fits you best and that you are confident with. Don't pick a gun solely based on what you read on a forum or in a magazine. Absolutely take those into consideration, but make sure you get the gun that fits you the best. Your best bet is to try to find a range where you can handle & test fire each gun, side by side and compare which you like better. 

If you're able to do this, some things to consider:

ergonomics & how it fits in your hand
easy sight alignment (especially while bringing the gun up to your line of sight)
which type of sights you like (some people don't like the U that comes standard on Glocks, but this can be changed)

Good luck with your search!:smt023


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have and love both and loved the sr9 so much I have the new compact on layaway :smt023


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*which gun?*

Glock, of course!


----------

